# Microsoft Streaming Clock, Service, and Quality Manager Proxy Errors, Please help!



## chrismoskal (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey, so I recently bought a webcam, (Logitech c210) and whenever I try to use it, it says something along the lines of "Logitech Webcam is in use by another application" It doesn't work with skype, tinychat, or chatroulette, but when I do a test call with _Logitech Vid HD_ I hear playback of my voice, but there is not video displayed. 

So I went into my device manager and had the following problems under Sound, Video, and Game Controllers:

Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy
[Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)]

Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy
[Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)]

Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy 
[Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)]

Please help me fix these errors, I have no idea what to do. 


My system info:
Microsoft Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 3

Computer:
Inter(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU
Q9550 @ 2.83GHz
2.83 GHz, 3.25 GB of RAM
Physical Address Extension


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post a screenshot of Device Manager http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html

Download the latest Installer from *here*

Also see: Clean install of Logitech camera software for Windows


----------

